# Next Stage of Audi.USA Configurator Starts with Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Always pushing to stay on the forefront, Audi is upgrading their configurator found on AudiUSA.com. A contact at Audi's agency who handles just this sort of content forwarded us the first of what will be replacing the configurator. For now, this is Q7 only, but gives a great idea of where the configurator is headed.
See it here....
http://microsites.audiusa.com/AudiQ7/


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Dont see a thing.


----------

